# Favourite fighter



## Zero (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm off to Japan end of the week and for some reason anticipation of this got me thinking of Andy Hug the Swedish fighter who was so embraced by and who so embraced Japan and who epitomised the outstanding stike-stand up fighter.

Aside from a K1, kyokoshin and sidokan legend, Andy Hug would have to be probably my favourite and most respected karate based fighter of all times - after first seeing that axe-kick of his in use to awesome effect I spent 3 months specific stretching and focusing on that kick so I could pull it off!!!  Not a favoured kick in itself for me - but looked amazing when ever Andy used it!!

Anyway, I would be interested in hearing who your favourite fighter(s) would be; who has inspired you and who you have emulatated/idolised or just thought were damn awesome in the ring.

Doesn't of course have to be a karate practitioner...:flame:


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 11, 2007)

Ryu from Street Fighter


----------



## benj13bowlin (Sep 11, 2007)

Buakaw Por. Pramuk


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 11, 2007)

Mr. Miyagi, he gave every Karate instructor out there a way to get their cars cleaned, houses painted, etc, with ease...."no no really I'm not teaching you to vacuum, I'm teaching you throws...."​


----------



## chinto (Sep 12, 2007)

Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu said:


> Mr. Miyagi, he gave every Karate instructor out there a way to get their cars cleaned, houses painted, etc, with ease...."no no really I'm not teaching you to vacuum, I'm teaching you throws...."​


 

Hay! hay, hay! carefull there guy!  I study the style that Mr. Miyagi in the movie tought basicly... it is effecent and effective and a traditional Okinawan style... :mp5:


----------



## Zero (Sep 12, 2007)

chinto said:


> Hay! hay, hay! carefull there guy! I study the style that Mr. Miyagi in the movie tought basicly... it is effecent and effective and a traditional Okinawan style...


 
Chinto that's great to hear, let me know when you're free as my car could do with a good polish!! Just think of it as bonus training!!!


----------



## runnerninja (Sep 12, 2007)

chinto said:


> Hay! hay, hay! carefull there guy! I study the style that Mr. Miyagi in the movie tought basicly... it is effecent and effective and a traditional Okinawan style...


 
What is it called?


----------



## chinto (Sep 13, 2007)

Shobayashi Shorin Ryu.....  they based what he was doing on our style.


----------



## chinto (Sep 13, 2007)

Zero said:


> Chinto that's great to hear, let me know when you're free as my car could do with a good polish!! Just think of it as bonus training!!!


.. 

.. nah I gota polish my car more often  :jediduel:


----------



## twendkata71 (Sep 13, 2007)

Actually Chinto, the writter of the karate kid series was a Goju ryu stylist. Obviously Miyagi was named after the founder of Goju ryu karate.  The reason that the moves look so similar to your Shorin ryu is because the actual person teaching the actors for the movie was Pat Johnson(Tangsoo do stylist),and former associate of Chuck Norris. The only real time you see the Goju ryu is in second and third movies when they are doing kata. In the second movie, when they are supposed to be on Okinawa, the pictures in the dojo are of Hiagoanna(Miyagi's teacher).


----------



## thetruth (Sep 13, 2007)

Karate based I like Sam Greco(gotta stick with the Aussies). Francisco Filho was pretty tough too(he did the 100 man kumite)

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Zero (Sep 14, 2007)

thetruth said:


> Karate based I like Sam Greco(gotta stick with the Aussies). Francisco Filho was pretty tough too(he did the 100 man kumite)
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:


 

Yeah, that Filho was a tough customer!!


----------



## chinto (Sep 17, 2007)

twendkata71 said:


> Actually Chinto, the writter of the karate kid series was a Goju ryu stylist. Obviously Miyagi was named after the founder of Goju ryu karate. The reason that the moves look so similar to your Shorin ryu is because the actual person teaching the actors for the movie was Pat Johnson(Tangsoo do stylist),and former associate of Chuck Norris. The only real time you see the Goju ryu is in second and third movies when they are doing kata. In the second movie, when they are supposed to be on Okinawa, the pictures in the dojo are of Hiagoanna(Miyagi's teacher).


 

really?  I understood some of the tech advisers were shobayashi..  but ya I did notice that Hianoanna was one of the pictures in the second movie on the dojo wall.  and yep he was the founder of Shorei ryu and Miyagi's instructor..


----------



## docmartin252 (Sep 17, 2007)

This is going to sound cliche now that MMA and UFC are becoming big, but I've been watching UFC since it's beginning. That being said...I'm a big Chuck Liddell fan right now...even after the second Quinton Jackson beating.


----------



## twendkata71 (Sep 18, 2007)

You mean Master Sid Campbell? He may have been one of the advisors for the movie. I remember the film crew came to one of our tournaments in Ohio to get a feel of how a tournament was ran. It was interesting. What was also interesting was that the "karate kid" was 23 for the first film.






chinto said:


> really? I understood some of the tech advisers were shobayashi.. but ya I did notice that Hianoanna was one of the pictures in the second movie on the dojo wall. and yep he was the founder of Shorei ryu and Miyagi's instructor..


----------



## chinto (Sep 19, 2007)

twendkata71 said:


> You mean Master Sid Campbell? He may have been one of the advisors for the movie. I remember the film crew came to one of our tournaments in Ohio to get a feel of how a tournament was ran. It was interesting. What was also interesting was that the "karate kid" was 23 for the first film.


 
I dont remember the mans name, and well as far as I am concerned 'master' would equate to Hanshi... but that may have been the name.. I dont remember.

I knew the actor who played "Danial" was older then the 16 or so that he played...  I doubt they would really want a kid say 15 or 16 years old if for no other reason then the restrictions on filming and such that come with under 18 actors.


----------

